# Service und Support > Testforum >  Test:  Mein neuer Saugroboter

## Hartmut S

Falls ich durch die Medikamente antriebslos werde, habe ich meine Helfer im Haushalt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSRlEheAPuM

----------


## Stefan1

Sehr gut Hartmut danke. habe es arhalten.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Stefan,

falls du bezweifelt, dass es sich um eine echte Katze handelt,
hier die Auflösung zu Aarons Tiere
How to Make a Cat Video - YouTube

Gruss
hartmut  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------

